# Throw the jerk out



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Since some have suggested posting everything in the open form because of so little traffic I'll do that for a while. If things pick up then I'll take the political back to politics.

http://thehill.com/homenews/senate/2736 ... his-career

Old McCain threw the election to Obama because his ego was bruised by the warm welcome conservatives gave Sarah Palin. I like her back when she run, but what happened has she fallen on her head? Anyway, McCain has continued to kiss up to Obama and often helps him.
The only problem I see is he isn't smart enough to step aside and let another republican run. He will very likely loose, putting a democrat in the Senate. I don't think he cares, and perhaps wishes it to happen if he can't have the seat. Have psychologists described what McCain has ----- ego induced insanity?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I think having one busy section will simplify finding topics for outdoor Internet " cruisers" .......Poole simply browsing for active topics.

Bruce, I understand that you do not like John McCain either personally or maybe you simply disagree with his policies, etc. nothing wrong with that,,but IMOCO ( my old conservative opinion) that hardly warrants calling him names! Had I called anyone names as a kid, I'd have been grounded for a week, and had my own kids done that they'd have been grounded or corrected in some,way, too! Very Unchristainlike IMOCHO!
I realize that our potential leaders and some nasty political talk show commentators have shifted the norm when it comes to name calling and other things, but as I've said before, I guess I went to,the wrong Sunday Schools as a kid. 
Like they say, the only constant is,change! The collorery.........Not always For The Better!
Just leaving for church to hear my wife sing, and maybe learn some good stuff like the golden rule, the Good Samaritan, etc. 
Then going to KILL,KILL, KILL.......some big old redears and maybe a striper or two!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i used to like McCain but have no respect for him any longer. i almost consider him a deserter


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH jerk was the kindest thing I could think of to describe McCain. Other things did come to mind.  I think I would like to see a duel between McCain and Jane Fonda. Maybe they did in Viet Nam. Jane had her picture on an anti aircraft gun.

Have you noticed we have changed our definition of hero? Like Patton said "a hero isn't a guy who dies for his country, a hero is a guy who makes the other poor bastag die for his country". So many call McCain a hero because he got caught. I sympathize, but any claim he had to hero sure has gone out the window with his antics in the senate.

HH stop going to those liberal churches that have no principles. Remind me, who was that who said something about a "brood of vipers". Don't be to frightened to speak the truth. Tolerance is a slow poison to a republic. Administered by self described lovers of all people.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

6162rk said:


> i used to like McCain but have no respect for him any longer. i almost consider him a deserter


The word betrayal comes to mind for me. Sort of like the republican establishment has betrayed the conservative voters. I like Cruz, but looking at the popularity of Trump one begins to understand that the conservatives feel betrayed. The republicans are out of touch and if they try to steal the nomination they will pay a heavy price.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry Plainsman. I forgot the agreement of the TeaTrumpers that McCain was NOT any kind of hero for getting shot down over Voetnam, captured, tortured, then refused to be traded back to USA because his father was an admiral or something, and CHOSE to stay bhind for a few more years in the Hanoi Hilton and stay with his men! Meanwhile the Donald had his rich father arrange FIVE (5) draft deferrals so he wouldn't have to use his spoiled butt getting shot at! Yep, that McCain is sure a wimp! A Jerk! Good grief...what has my OLD and EX party, the Republicans come to? 
Oh well, it will boils down to " do you want to be eaten by a lion or a,tiger" come next election! We are definitely going to get Hillary in less something totally unexpected happens in the next few months.
My blood pressure spars when I hear someone call McCain a wimp or a traito, yet in the same breath praise all of of military,met . Maybe you should separate someone's military experience from politics, Bruce! As I said, it's fine to disagree with anyone's politics ( stand by..t.his may change is T gets in with the next election,) but to disparage anyone's military experience, being **** down, captured, tortured then choosing to stay there with his men.......Whil themDonald got deferral after deferral....yuk! I'd better go take anther high blood pressure pill! Stuff like,this is to me is the absolute lowest of the low! 
Nothing whatever to do with Jane Fonda, for gosh sake!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > i used to like McCain but have no respect for him any longer. i almost consider him a deserter
> ...


yes betrayal would probably more fitting.

deserter came to mind in that he switch which side he represents


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Disagree with his politics all you want, no problem there! But anyone calling him a " jerk" is fightin words!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He's a jerk. :rollin: It's disturbing watching a once good man sell out his people like Benedict Arnold. Maybe today he and Fonda could have a big hug.



> ...what has my OLD and EX party, the Republicans come to?


 They have come to betray the conservatives that made them. We now have the party of perverts and the party of money worshipers. The next step for democrats is equal rights for pedophiles and the next step for republicans sell themselves to the highest bidder.

I like Cruz best and in a poll he beats Hillary. The polls say Hillary beats Trump, but if Trump means what he says he will unload on Hillary. She once said something about women and Trump and he shut her up for a long time. If she brings up women again I don't think Trump will hold back. He will tell the young voters that don't know Hillary how she was in charge of bimbo eruptions and attacked women that called her husband a rapist. Then there is Benghazi. Cruz would be much more of a gentleman, but Hillary doesn't deserve a gentleman. I hope Hillary is in handcuffs before the election. She's a jerk too. :wink:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Just my thoughts and opinions, probably worth about as much as a used piece of toilet paper.

1. Hillary will never be indicted by an Obama run justice department. She will not be vilified by the media. She has and will continue to be pampered.

2. I separate Mr. McCains military career from his political one. Military-highly respect his service and sacrifices. Political-do not respect his contributions or lack thereof.

3. Cruz, out of the all the potential candidates, might be able to turn the country around. Longshot cause we might be too far gone.

4. If they broker the convention and end up giving the nomination to Kasich, Romney(are you kidding, he royally sucked in the first two tries) it is all over, toast. You can say Hillary Clinton POTUS before the presidential campaign even begins.

5. Trump, if he does get the nod may not even make it half way through the presidential campaign. Already facebook page setup with assassinate trump heading(and facebook hasn't taken it down!!). BLM, radical socialists/liberals, CNN, NBC, CNBC, MSN, PBS, ABC, POLITICO you name it are already 90% negative reporting on trump and will morph to 100% if he got the nomination.

Think I should quit, cause this is becoming rather depressing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

North1 in all seriousness that's about the way I feel about McCain too.



> Already facebook page setup with assassinate trump heading(and facebook hasn't taken it down!!).


 Liberals are right up there with radical Islam. I remember when Bush was president they made a movie called "How to Assassinate a President". If a conservative said half the things a liberal did they would go totally nuts.

We have a two party system. The party of perverts and the party of money worshipers, and I can't stand either party anymore. I'll hold my nose and vote for the money worshipers. With the pervert party everything wrong is now right and everything right is now wrong.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

As a vet I do not find McCain a hero, A hero would have came home and worked his tail off to free those left behind. Jane Fondle is a American traitor ***** and should have been boycotted in to obscurity.
Cruz can not change any thing. He is and will be just more of the same old wall street bought and paid for man. He owes to much money to not do as he is told.

 Al


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Al.

You may very well be right about Cruz. Just seems less bought and paid for than others. He has at least stood up to the establishment(calling them liars on the senate floor) and this has been to his detriment.

I also don't consider McCain a hero, but do respect his service to our country, as I do yours.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Naw, Alley....a hero would have had his rich daddy get him multiple draft deferrals and make all kinds of money back home, partly by continuing to stick multiple creditors by doing multiple bankruptcies, and over and over " baiting" illegals across the borders to pad his own bank account...... or......if his dad had been a Navy Admiral would have got his son some cushy non battlefield and kept him home instead of letting him go off to war doing one of the most dangerous things in that stupid war...or....a fairly big shot head of some dept in Washington could get his son in a cushy National Guard Unit back home that wouldn't have even cared if he showed up now and then or not......or.....if the subject of the conversation hadn't an important father, he would have gone to Vietnam and either faked a wound or insisted a scratch war rented a Purple Heart or two to further his aspirations back home!

And yet you guys maintain you support our troops! Anyone email Jeff Sessions when he made a statement in Congress that " health care for veterans is an entitlement we can't afford!" I sure as Lyell did, though Bruce will call me a LIBERAL for doing so! Bruce probably didn't hear about that because FOX News never mentioned a word of it! 
Seems beauty, or recognizing heroism is in the eye of the beholders! LOL
And a politician that tries to work with both sides is a turncoat and traitor?!. Good Grief! None of us have ever thought about things and changed their mind during their lifetime? Yep, you guys are right....some people shouldn't be allowed to vote...or reproduce! LOL 
None of this will matter anyway. As always, the Dems will vote D and the Rs will vote R and only a tiny handful of people will decide the election anyway. Check the numbers from the part dozen or so elections. Always a less than 3-4 % difference. Except when the purple heard a hole ran against the National Guard pseudo warier, and it was literally a dead heat, some even argue that the Purple Heart idiot might have gotten a few more votes even....


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Just sayin, open your eyes and your brain, think a bit, don't be a party lemming, either a Democrat Lemming or a Republican Lemming! One is just as bad as the other, in my right of center opinion anyway.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup HH people do change their mind. I'm one of them. I have become more fair in my old age. When it comes to democrat or republican I am more fair because I hate both about equally. McCain was a hero once, but a piece of crap today.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess I don't consider Mr. McCain a hero because of what I have been told by relatives and friends relatives that served in action. Everyone one of them has said the word hero is reserved for those who gave the ultimate sacrifice and didn't come home.

To tell you the truth I really don't agree with any political party in the U.S. at this time. I am a conservative republican, but can't say that any president in my lifetime has fulfilled my prerequisites for this title. Ronald Reagan, sort of, but not enough. I really think this country needs at least a third or more political parties. It is clear the two we have are not serving the citizenry well. I would opt for a conservative libertarian party for one. We need to throw a "wrench into the works" and shake things up. IMHO Trump is not a wrench, but he may be a nuclear bomb.

In the end it comes down to either you vote for a candidate or you don't vote at all. If elections are decided by so few votes, and I am stuck between Trump or Hillary and I am a conservation republican where does that leave me? Am I "brainwashed" because I put a check by Trumps name? Would not voting at all redeem me and my principles? Can we really afford Hillary and 12 years of an Obama presidency? Would Trump completely sink the country into the abyss? Looks like we might be SOL either way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya he probably would have had daddy get him a deferral except daddy was a war veteran him self. He did get him a back cushion billet where he didn't have to sleep in the mud grit and chit like the ground slug had to.

We in this country have not in *my life time *elected a president or any one to the congress or senate who was not owned by wall street and big business tycoons.
Or wealthy so do not have a clue how *average Americans *struggle to live.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 I am seeing eye to eye with you. I dislike Russia, but I have mentioned before that if what I hear is true they do their elections right. They can have a couple dozen people run, but then the two top vote getters have a run off. That way we would not be held captive to the two party (perverts and money worshipers) system. Also people like Ross Perot would not be able to be a spoiler and put crap in office. So far it's always been another conservative splitting the vote. If Trump run as a third party it would be with the intent of putting Hillary in the Whitehouse.

Cruz comes the closest to what I like, but I would vote for the Yellow Lab next door before I would vote for Hillary.

The democrats have three caucuses this week end. On Easter they hold caucuses. Typical liberals.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know the yellow lab next door, so I'm going to vote for my English Cocker, though she'd be far too smart to allow it! Also, some Hillary/Pelosi/Boxer anti gun type would publish her picture in the National Enquirer or in a political ad running with a dead pheasant in her mouth and all the anti gun anti Hunter's wouldn't vote for her!


----------

